# Backwoods clone build done



## ufo8mycow (Feb 12, 2014)

I finished my Backwoods clone build last night and brought it home this morning and I figured I would share some pics of her. based my design off of some plans I found in another backwoods clone build thread and modified them to fit my needs.

I went with 16 gauge hot rolled steel (should have used cold rolled) 14 gauge rectangle tubing and 3/4"x1/8" angle iron the total build cost was under $500 including all the hardware. The stainless top was some leftover from a previous project so it is not included in the cost.

The cook chamber is 18" wide by 24" deep and 24" tall and the firebox is 18"x24"x12" with a fire basket that  is 16.5"x22"x8.5" and should be able to hold about 35 lbs of Kingsford. I made the firebox so big so that I can hopefully get 12+ hour burn times without refueling so that I can run it while I am at work and not need tho ask my wife to add charcoal. the intake is a 2" coupling that was cut in half and a piece of flat bar tack welde to the back of it so that I can use the threaded damper that is in there now or I can take the disk out and thread in a 2" pipe and a ball valve if I ever decide to  I also built in a bbq guru port so that if I decide to get one down the road I wont have to use an adapter. I also made an adapter that you can see is in the last picture for my pitmaster iq110 that will attach to the hose and plug into the guru port.













20140211_141322.jpg



__ ufo8mycow
__ Feb 12, 2014


















20140211_120052.jpg



__ ufo8mycow
__ Feb 12, 2014


















20140211_120133.jpg



__ ufo8mycow
__ Feb 12, 2014


















20140210_192426.jpg



__ ufo8mycow
__ Feb 12, 2014


















20140210_192426.jpg



__ ufo8mycow
__ Feb 12, 2014


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow! That's real nice!
Great job!


=Martin=


----------



## ufo8mycow (Feb 13, 2014)

I got her fired up for seasoning run this morning. I had about 11 pounds of Royal Oak lump and lit about 10 chunks in the chimney and dump it in one corner. It took about half an hour to get up to 100 then I added about 2 gallons of boiling water to the pan and it took about another hour to get up to 225. I've been taking it pretty slow so it doesn't get out of hand on me.

the wife is decided she wants burnt ends this weekend so I will be cooking my first ever brisket on a brand new cooker. this should be an adventure. I will be using













20140213_120059.jpg



__ ufo8mycow
__ Feb 13, 2014





 my pitmaster iq110 so hopefully it will be just fine.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello.  GREAT job on the smoker.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## crazyq (Feb 13, 2014)

Where did u get the handles? I need to find a handle like those for my firebox.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 13, 2014)

Excellent looking box! Anything looks that good, have you decided what you'll call her? Waiting till after the brisket to see if she names herself?

Looking forward to the pictures of that maiden voyage!.


----------



## ufo8mycow (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks For compliments.

  The handles are R-35 refrigerator latches and they came from  refrigeration hardware supply for about $35 plus shipping but I have since found hem cheaper on ebay for $20 shipped.

As for the name I havent come up with anything yet  Any sugestions?


----------



## foamheart (Feb 13, 2014)

Hmmm..... UFO? She'll tell you.


----------



## crazyq (Feb 13, 2014)

UFO8MyCow said:


> The handles are R-35 refrigerator latches and they came from  refrigeration hardware supply for about $35 plus shipping but I have since found hem cheaper on ebay for $20 shipped.
> 
> As for the name I havent come up with anything yet  Any sugestions?



Thanks i'll chrck em out!


----------

